

The Dyslexic Programmer - bethly
http://blog.bethcodes.com/the-dyslexic-programmer

======
n0body
I got loads of animals in the jungle, but only cat, cow and crow. Anyway I
don't think it affects my programming, or reading other peoples code skills.
Maybe it takes more effort but I don't know any better

